# MKV Filme mit mehreren Sprachen zu Android konvertieren



## Mistadon (9. November 2011)

Hey!

Ich wollte gerne ein paar Filme auf mein Handy (SGS2) packen. Ich habe die Filme als MKVs mit 1080p gespeichert.
Ich habe es mit FreeStudio versucht und es hat auch super geklappt, allerdings ist der Film nur in Deutsch. Allerdings würde ich ihn gerne in Englisch haben oder sogar beides sodass man die Sprache umstellen kann (wenn das geht, ich weiß dass es bei iOS klappt).

Wisst ihr wie man das macht? Kennt ihr nen Programm das beide Audiospuren mit ins Video packt oder wo man auswählen kann welche es denn sein soll?


----------



## magic 007 (17. März 2012)

Schließe mich an die Suche an!


----------



## Iceananas (17. März 2012)

Welcher Player? Beim MX Player kann man den Tonspur wechseln.


----------



## Micha77 (17. März 2012)

Bei Rockplayer auch


----------

